# Cashew Apple Wine



## atticus (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi,

I am an absolute newcomer to Wine-making. I am from India and own some Cashew nut trees. I have started experimenting with making Wine from Cashew Apple Juice. 

I am facing a peculiar problem. I checked the Sp. gr. of the juice and added sugar till correct sp. gr. was achieved ( I was aiming for a 10-12% alcohol content). The fermentation started and stopped after15 days. Now, a preliminary alcohol test reveals only 5% alcohol and quite a sweet taste. So, obviously there is still quite a lot of unfermented sugar present. Yeast quantities were correct. 

Why must this have happened? Is any other factor required other than sugar and yeast? Can I now restart fermentation somehow and try to salvage this batch?

Thanks and regards,

Atticus


----------



## smurfe (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeast quantity and yeast quality are two different things. Age and storage conditions can play effect. Fermentation temps can induce factors as well. If you had actual fermentation for 15 days and only a 5% increase in alcohol content with no other info available would have me to think a fermentation in the temperature range below the recommended levels. Or a huge miscalculation of the SG. How did you determine there was fermentation for 15 days? Airlock bubbling? 

Could you post some more details such as yeast strain used, SG, Fermentation temperature and any other info such as the recipe that will give us a bit of information we can help you figure out the problem. 

Oh yes, I forgot to add. Welcome to the forums. We love poss like this.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 6, 2009)

We need more info, what yeast did you use , did you take a starting gravity and what was it. What temp was the must during fermentation. What is the gravity now. What are the ingredients you used.


----------



## koda_ky (Jun 6, 2009)

*secondary*

I had a batch of strawberry do that and when I transfered it again it started back up. I don't know if that will work in your case but it is worth a try. Wade and the other guys can probably get to the root of the problem with enough info.
Good luck


----------



## atticus (Jun 10, 2009)

*More info*

Given below is the information with me -

1. Yeast strain used - quantity, quality, batch date etc.

The Yeast was spared for experimental purpose by a multinational / multiproduct organization which is well known in the field Wine making - Technology & Equipment. The brand name of Yeast was not disclosed, but the Strain is same as the organization recommends to the European commercial Grape Winemakers. 
The quantity of Yeast used was 1gm per 3.5 Ltrs, as recommended by the supplier. 

2. Original SG (without sugar addition)

The Original SG (without sugar addition) was 1.032

3. SG after sugar addition (prior to start of fermentation)

Sugar was added by arithmetical calculation to achieve final alcohol content of 13%, but the SG after sugar addition was not measured and recorded (I think I screwed up here)

4. Fermentation (airlock bubbling) period in days

30 days. 

5. SG when bubbling is completely stopped

S.G. = 1.030

6. Date of racking (in terms of days from start of fermentation)

39 days

7. Fermentation temperature

Ambient day time temperature between 28 to 36 Deg.C

8. Short note on methodology 

The cashew apples were hand pressed to get the juice (No pulp was allowed to be squeezed out)
No stabilizers were used.
All the contact surfaces were boiling water 'sterilized'.

As can be seen from the SG, there is quite a lot of unfermented sugar still in the product. What is the best way to determine alcohol content in the Wine? I added some nutrients and yeast suggested by the Yeast-supplier in order to try to restart the fermentation but it didn't work.

Regards,

Atticus


----------



## Luc (Jun 10, 2009)

You can get all needed info from using the following method:

1) Take a sample of the must like 250ml or two cups or whatever
2) take an SG reading at this moment.
3) boil the sample until half of the volume has evaporated
4) Now add plain water until the exact original volume has been
reached again (250 ml or 2 cups or whatever, but exact the same)
5) Let cool down and take another SG reading

The SG reading in point 5 will give you the residual sugar (as all alcohol has evaporated)

6) Fill both starting SG from point 2 and ending SG from point 5
in fermcalc at the alcohol tab (boiling off method).
This will give you actual alcohol content !!!!

Now from the residual sugar and the actual alcohol content you can derive the starting SG. 

If you would be using the metric system calculations would be easier 
Please use the metric system 

Now if you know the acidity also you would know everything there is to know about the original must.......

Luc


----------



## atticus (Jun 17, 2009)

*OK*

Thanks, Luc. A lot of what you advised went over the top of my head at first, but I'll study it carefully and give it a shot. Thanks again.


----------



## atticus (Oct 5, 2009)

*Results*

Dear all,

It appears that the initial readings for alcohol were all wrong (the lab I was using for the tests was screwing up). The actual alcohol in the finished product is 10.1, which is quite acceptable. There is a bit of a sweet taste to it which cant be helped as I had added extra sugar at the start.

The Ph of the wine is 4.6. I read that a white wine typically has a Ph of @ 3.1 to 3.4. So I added the required quantity of Citric acid and bottled some 5 pint bottles. 

The bottle I tasted within a couple of days was really great...the increased acidity was giving a fresh mouth feel and the sweet after-taste was being reduced.

It is now 20 days since I bottled (after acid addition) and the taste is not the same. Is the acid being consumed? If yes, is there any way (or any other acid I can add) that I can ensure that the wine will maintain its parameters till 6 months - 1 year after bottling? I have a good 60 liters of wine, so I want to be sure it wont spoil (or drastically change in taste) after bottling.

Awaiting your inputs. Thanks guys.

Rohit


----------



## atticus (Oct 6, 2009)

*Results*

Dear all,

It appears that the initial readings for alcohol were all wrong (the lab I was using for the tests was screwing up). The actual alcohol in the finished product is 10.1, which is quite acceptable. There is a bit of a sweet taste to it which cant be helped as I had added extra sugar at the start.

The Ph of the wine is 4.6. I read that a white wine typically has a Ph of @ 3.1 to 3.4. So I added the required quantity of Citric acid and bottled some 5 pint bottles. 

The bottle I tasted within a couple of days was really great...the increased acidity was giving a fresh mouth feel and the sweet after-taste was being reduced.

It is now 20 days since I bottled (after acid addition) and the taste is not the same. Is the acid being consumed? If yes, is there any way (or any other acid I can add) that I can ensure that the wine will maintain its parameters till 6 months - 1 year after bottling? I have a good 60 liters of wine, so I want to be sure it wont spoil (or drastically change in taste) after bottling.

Awaiting your inputs. Thanks guys.

Rohit


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 6, 2009)

*A little info on using nuts in Wine*

I recently asked about using nuts in winemaking. Luc refered me to the following thread:
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/wineblog10.asp

Scroll down a bit and look for the notes for July 14th. Jack talks a little bit about why some nuts don't work well in winemaking.

Not trying to confuse you anymore, but you may want to read this.

Happy Winemaking,

Troy

Also, we have another member in India who was having trouble getting winemaking supplies and chemicals. After a little research I was able to find a couple supply "houses" in Australia that ship to India. If you were to Google "wine making supplies Australia", or "homebrew supplies Australia" I am sure you can find a reliable source for equipment and supplies.


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 6, 2009)

I was able to find my post regarding supplie houses in Australia that will ship to you.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3140

I hope these can be of help.
Troy


----------



## atticus (Oct 6, 2009)

*Clarification*

Thanks for the info Troy. I think I should clarify...The cashew nut is attached to a juicy pseudo-fruit called cashew-apple. I am trying to make wine from the juice squeezed out of the 'cashew apple'. The Nut does not figure anywhere in the process. 

Right now, I am stuck with trying to push up the acidity fro a pH of 4.5 to 3.1. The acidity should not drop after bottling.

Rohit


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds intersting, I hope the group is able to help you out, I personally am very unfamliar with acid content. We want to make sure it works for you.

Keep in touch.
Troy


----------



## davismartin (Oct 23, 2009)

Wine making seems like an interesting jobs. Thank you all for your suggestions. I am definitely going to follow your word.
People!
Have you ever made a combination of wine and cigars?
Do you know how does that taste?


----------



## davismartin (Oct 23, 2009)

Especially, the cahew applie wine with Cohiba Cigars tastes so great. Please try the cross as well.


----------



## davismartin (Oct 23, 2009)

I think there should be a new thread for people who are fond of both cigars and wines.


----------



## CashewApples (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello, I am new to the site and noticed we have something in common, I also grow cashew apples here in Central America , I have a big farm with over 4 hundred trees, I began using the juice to make a great wine, I sell it locally and it has been great , would love to exchange ideas with you, I use a simple recipe that I got from India, but am open to new ways of making this great wine , hope to hear from you,

Alexander


----------



## Arne (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey Alexander,
The last post on this thread before yours was about 4 years ago. Kinda thinking you are not going to get the folks to answer. Just lettin you know, if you check the thread above your user name it gives the date of the post. Arne.


----------



## CashewApples (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey Arne , lol thanks didn't even realize that lol, and have a Happy New Year , 

Alex


----------

